

Ask YC: What is/are the best book(s) you have read on nutrition? - rafa8a

It has been 3 months since I started dieting, and exercising on a regular basis as a plan to become a more healthy person. I have lost 20 pounds by now, and have gained some insight about how nutrition works by reading the hackers diet and articles over the Internet, however, I dont seem to get the full picture about how the whole process works, and would love to hear recommendations about some books that would help me understand about how metabolism, fats, carbohydrates, and everything else that is involved in nutrition operates.
======
bilch
Don't worry, no one gets the full picture about how the whole process works.
Gary Taubes' "Good Calories, Bad Calories" (2007) summarizes some open
questions from a hundred years of nutrition research.

------
maximumwage
I liked "Fantastic Voyage: Live Long Enough to Live Forever" by Ray Kurzweil.
Arthur De Vany's evolutionary fitness essay is also very good:
www.arthurdevany.com/webstuff/RevisedEssay.pdf

------
gaius
Go to www.t-nation.com and read all their diet and nutrition articles. Chris
Shugart et al write from personal experience, and they've got the results to
prove their ideas work.

------
Alex3917
For sports nutrition, Nancy Clark's books are the best.

------
Tichy
"The China Study" made a really good impression on me.

------
gluu
Nutrition and Physical Degeneration by Weston Price

